# armar cargador de bateria, como?



## pani_alex (Nov 10, 2007)

hola, los que ya me conoces sabran que no se casi nada de electronica pero pataleo.

estoy necesitando armar un cargador de baterias de 12v que cumpla con las siguientes caracteristicas: cortar automaticamente la carga cuando ya este llena y cargar automaticamente cuando necesite, esto porque la bateria estara en uso. La fuente del cargador sera primeramente un transformador, este tiene que ser de 12v o 15v? y luego sera un panel solar esto solo si se puede.


----------



## ciri (Nov 11, 2007)

creo que acá están todas las respuestas a tus preguntas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/cargador-pilas-recargables-led-indicador-carga-1449/


----------



## pani_alex (Nov 13, 2007)

mmm creo q no usamos los mismos terminos, lo que quiero es un cargador de baterias de 12v(con esto me refiere a las baterias de las que usan los automoviles, pudiendo ser acida o seca) y el amperaje que carge tiene que ser bastante pues la bateria que quiero cargar es de una ups, mientras esta en uso porque al parecer los cargadores de las ups son muy lentos. Posteriormente lo quiero usar para cargar baterias con panel solar pero teniendo en cuanta que al mismo tiempo se estaran usando aparatos(tv, radio, amplificador), luces, ventilador. Claro todo esto con el tiempo pues primeramente voy a comprar solo un panel de 600mA pues no me alcansa para mas y tengo pensado hacer un experimento y voy a necesitar varios modulos.


----------



## ciri (Nov 13, 2007)

Ahora creo que si entendí bien.

si no tiene mucho que ver. el link anterior.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2007)

A ver si esto te ayuda

http://groups.msn.com/Brico-Energia...Message=1313&LastModified=4675549034691870540


----------



## pani_alex (Nov 21, 2007)

mmm muy interesante pero alli hay un pequeño detalle, no se regula el voltaje que llega a las baterias, que pasa si una de las fuentes produce 20 o mas voltios? oviamente redure el tiempo de vida de las baterias


----------



## Nico17 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hola, el circuito que puso pani no le entiendo como va el rele ¿corta la entrada que va al transformador? Gracias


----------



## Nico17 (Feb 24, 2008)

hola, yo nuevamente. Pani el circuito que pusiste segun aqui no funciona:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/cargador-baterias-automovil-12v-circuito-4380/


----------



## r_battista (Feb 24, 2008)

lo que tienes que hacer muy simple 
un transformador de 12v de salida ( con ciertas precisiones ) te debe dar algo de 16 , o 17vcc
un regulador de voltaje de 13,6 v con proteccion contra cortocircuitos y algun tipo de limitador de corriente , este puede estar constituido por varios elementos , a saber , 
la misma limitacion del regulador de voltaje, una lampara de filamento en serie  entre el rectificador  y el regulador , el mismo transformadorr puede implementarse para que se caiga en tension , limitando agresivamente la corriente 
si logras manejar estos valores de acuerdo a la bateria , y el tiempo deseado de recarga 
que si es mas largo (24 hs) es bastante facil , pero si queres recargar una bateria de 120 a/h en 6 horas , realmente es un diseño muy bravo 
saludos y vemos que hacemos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 1, 2008)

cómo construir un cargador para bateria de 6 volts 4,5 amper, de acido sulfurico, pero que se desactive sola.

basicamente el circuito ya lo tengo, uso un rele, pero no se como lograr que cuando este cargada corte la alimentacion.

espero una respuesta o un esquema.


----------



## pani_alex (May 26, 2009)

hola, yo de nuevo.
si uso este circuito http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/indbat/index.htm y cuando se enciende el led verde conrto de alguna forma un relay?

Digamos que se diseña para que el led verde se encienda a los 13v, funcionaria?


----------

